# ThirtyTwo Boots Softening Up



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sad to say my thirtytwo lashed boots after 3 seasons of 50+ Days on the mountain have called it quits this past weekend at killington 

May they rest in peace/pieces... (October 2012 to November 2015) :sad2:



So I ordered a few pairs off of Solsiticesupply.com (40% off EVERYTHING you're welcome) I ordered the tm-two's, sessions and another pair of lashed. Im a relatively aggressive park rider 60-70% rails, 30-40% jumps and I dabble out of the park from time to keep the skills up. 

Current setup: Funslinger X w/ Contact Pro's 

I really liked the tm-twos but am a little concerned with the stiffness, if anyone has experience with the newer versions how much can I expect them to soften up? 

Same question goes for the sessions, they seem to be a happy medium for what I want I just HATE Boa systems. Well big question does anyone have experiences with the sessions period? 


the lashed boots got stupid soft quick so I'm looking to go a little stiffer to start and let them soften up over some time.

Thoughts suggestions or comments are appreciated!

Thanks everyone, hope your first turns this season are coming soon :jumping1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How fast is fast? 150 days is a lot for a pair of boots.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> How fast is fast? 150 days is a lot for a pair of boots.


id say after about 25 days, I've just been holding out on getting a new pair because they still were good


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm in the same situation. Just picked up the sessions after my lashes turned to mush. Only have one day in them so far so can't really answer your question, but they rode fairly stiff, I'm hoping they break down to a nice medium flex.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow. 25 days is fast.

I was considering 32s for my next pair. I'm not gonna get many more days out of my current Celsius Climates. Not because they're breaking down but because they're falling apart. I bet they only have 30 days on them and I doubt they make it past 50. Glad I got them at a steep discount.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Lashed is a soft boot, that 25 day number is maybe just any boot leather breaking in, soft boot is soft boot.

I like the TmTwo alot. (I think they would fit Lgorges riding style). By the way I actually have a pair of brand new 10s if they fit they're urs for a steal. BYOFootbeds.

I am all mountain though.


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> The Lashed is a soft boot, that 25 day number is maybe just any boot leather breaking in, soft boot is soft boot.
> 
> I like the TmTwo alot. (I think they would fit Lgorges riding style). By the way I actually have a pair of brand new 10s if they fit they're urs for a steal. BYOFootbeds.
> 
> I am all mountain though.


Are you still rocking those storm trooper tm-two's I remember talking to you a while back about them, if so how are they holding up?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ehcanadian30 said:


> Are you still rocking those storm trooper tm-two's I remember talking to you a while back about them, if so how are they holding up?


Yea I've been wearing them exclusively for a couple seasons, they are holding up great but I'll probably try to replace them soon.

Theres nothing wrong with them, still have plenty of support.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I have TM2 going into their 3rd season (about 25d/season, so not that much - but i do walk a lot each day wearing them too so that adds a bit of wear) and they are certainly ok to keep em for this upcoming season. 

The liner packed out for sure, but the boot itself still has good support. Perfect flex... ~7/10. The good thing about TM2s is that they have a bunch of hard plastic and hard materials in key places. Mine still look pretty fresh.

I have new (since late last season) Focus Boa too, but i definitely prefer laces. Should have gotten Prime. Also the Focus have a Huuuuuge profile, almost max out L bindings straps. They are really stiff though; super cool to rail turns but most grabs feel like doing yoga.

TM2... No Regerts.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i've had several pairs of both the lashed and tm-two 32boot, and the lashed is typically a pretty soft boot; if you like the feel of how 32 fit your feet i suggest stepping up to the tm-two, they feel just like the lashed, just stiffer and more supportive.. good luck.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have a pair of 32 Prime they have great support, adjustable, no heel lift & there reduced foot print is better than my Burton Ion. :snowboard4:







:dunno:


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got both the 32 sessions and TM-Twos in today and had the chance to where both around the house for a few hours to see which I liked. Overall think I'm going to go with the TM-Twos because I feel as if they're going to soften up to where I want after a few days of riding. 

I will say though I was very impressed by the Session boots, definitely a boot to look at. The Boa system around the ankle isn't like normal boas, it synchs from the outside of the angle using 2 fabric harnesses. And overall it really helped lock my ankle down just from my time walking around. Slightly stiffer then the lashed out of the box but so much more ankle support.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

ehcanadian30 said:


> Got both the 32 sessions and TM-Twos in today and had the chance to where both around the house for a few hours to see which I liked. Overall think I'm going to go with the TM-Twos because I feel as if they're going to soften up to where I want after a few days of riding.
> 
> I will say though I was very impressed by the Session boots, definitely a boot to look at. The Boa system around the ankle isn't like normal boas, it synchs from the outside of the angle using 2 fabric harnesses. And overall it really helped lock my ankle down just from my time walking around. Slightly stiffer then the lashed out of the box but so much more ankle support.



I really really liked the sessions, definitely not as stiff as tm2 but I almost bought them. I loved the trad laces plus boa. Unfortunately they were too short in the toes and a little wide for my foot, same as the tm2. Excellent heel hold though, I wish Burton tried harder to keep heels locked in like 32 and Salomon does.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have really narrow feet/heels and found 32 are the only ones that hold my ankle down since day 1. 

Have TM2 and Focus Boa. I prefer the TM2.

Havent tried Salomon. But all thenoter boots i've tried give me heel lift even if my toes are crunched to the front....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

survey sez....


----------



## ehcanadian30 (Oct 24, 2011)

survey sez you've been on to something this whole time my friend. 

Most frustrating of all is sizing down in your boots and now your bindings are too small.... luckily enough its 60 degrees in NJ and have a little time to get some new ones


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

haha im almost in the same boat. Went from US 11 to 10.5.... 11 was already borderline. Now i have to get big footprint boots to make the bindings fit. Salomon, Vans, maybe K2. Theres no way im changing all my bindings.


----------



## Lhora101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey there I was just wondering if you've had the opportunity to ride with the tm two boots. I'm actually looking at buying a pair but where I live I can only purchase them off of a website. How is the fit? True to sizing (12 in shoes=12 in boots?), and I've owned a pair of lashed boots does the liner also compress? And how is the heel lift when riding. Sorry for all of these questions but I would really appreciate it if you could just tell me a bit about the boots. Thank-you.


----------



## Kazmatics (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the Focus Boa and I'd say they run pretty true to size....maybe 1/4 size smaller but that's just a guess.


----------

